# Fish



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking of canning more fish this year use it in Fish Loaf and Patties.

big rockpile


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think if your family enjoys fish patties then this is a great idea. I would can the fillets then shred them and make into patties. I've never done it, but it sounds like such a great idea. Thank you for mentioning canning fish.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I make salmon cakes which we all love. The past couple years I missed the really good salmon sales. I'll be watching for them this year.

I have to ask though, how does the canned fish taste compare to fresh fish? I have thought about canning catfish but not real sure if I would like the taste of canned.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We was actually thinking of Canning Carp more than anything. Add little Vinegar to help dissolve Y Bones.

big rockpile


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We can salmon, tuna, sturgeon and steelhead. Plain and smoked....James


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I can spoonbill with 1/4 tsp liquid smoke and 1/4 tsp salt per 1/2 pint and we like it. 
We use it like tuna, in sandwiches and salad. The cats like it too.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I half smoke and the can suckers. They are great!

(by half smoking, I smoke them half as long as when I just smoke suckers)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Riverdale said:


> I half smoke and the can suckers. They are great!
> 
> (by half smoking, I smoke them half as long as when I just smoke suckers)


 Ok I have heard of Smoking Carp. Usually Suckers we fillet and score them and Deep Fry to take care of the Bones.

What do you do about Bones smoking them? Do you just deal with them or cut them out?

big rockpile


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I have heard of Smoking Carp. Usually Suckers we fillet and score them and Deep Fry to take care of the Bones.
> 
> What do you do about Bones smoking them? Do you just deal with them or cut them out?
> 
> big rockpile


Usually use them for toothpicks 

Most of the suckers I smoke, I can, and that helps with the bones, too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wondering if a person can cut strips above and below the Bones.

big rockpile


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

If you home-can fish, the long pressure cooking during canning softens the bones, just like for commercial canned salmon. You can eat it all - you barely notice the bones were once crunchy. I've heard people say they can't notice a difference between clean home-canned carp, and commercial tinned salmon. That's a stretch, although it may be true once you've got them in fish cakes.


----------

